# Its Back!



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Motobecane road titanium is back at BD. Looks like one model in stock and two others to ship 8/31. Wish the middle model came with a compact crank as I have trouble getting up the hills without one!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

x2 on the compact...

DA on a Ti frame for $3000 is a steal


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have the older model and LOVE it. My concern is the compact crank and that there is no 55cm. I'm 6'0 and it's a tad big at the 56. I think the 53 might be too small. That's the problem with BD, you cannot get exactly what you want.

I'd go with the 1999 model and swap the crank for a sram force.


----------

